# Messtechnik --> induktive Messtatser



## musikmaker (15 Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe mal ein Frage, ich suche ein Firma, die uns ein Messystem zusammenstellt.

Es muss eine Ebenheitsmessung gemacht werden. Die Toleranz hier ist nicht besonders groß +-0,1mm.
Wir benötigen aber 15 Messtaster die Ihre Werte in ein System einspeisen. Das System soll dann berechnen, wo welche Maßabweichungen sind. Schön wäre es, wenn man dieses grafisch auf einem Bildschirm hätte.
Wir haben bisher nur eine Firma gefunden; und die haben ein HOrrr-Angebot gemacht.
Für jede Idee bin ich euch dankbar.

MFG

wxw.linn-praezision.de


----------



## Tillix (15 Juni 2007)

evtl. hier....  

http://www.pretec.ch
http://www.sk-gmbh.de
http://www.brankamp.com


----------



## swen (22 Juni 2007)

*da kannst du mal nachschauen*

http://www.deg-messtechnik.at/
http://www.sefelec.fr/deu
http://www.ahlersedv.de/


----------

